# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit  HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1525n?

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Hab nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit Druckern, da meine Arbeit damit bis jetzt nur mit Ausgabe von SW-Seiten bestand. Meine verlobte befasst sich jetzt sehr viel mit Grafik und Design, also Gimp, Inscape, usw. hierfür benötigt sie einen Farbdrucker. Tintenstrahl kommt nicht in Frage. Problem bei der Sache der Drucker erscheint in keiner Cupsdatenbank und auch nicht auf openprinting. Nachdem das Teil PCL6 spricht, sollte doch ein Treiber wie ""HP Color LaserJet Series PCL 6 CUPS" auch funktionieren. 

Ich würde halt gerne den vollen oder den meisten Funktionsumfang nutzen, also was meint ihr zu der Geschichte, funzt das, oder sollte ich lieber den HP Color LaserJet CP2025N der in der Datenbank steht, aber um einiges teurer ist?

lg

boospy

----------

## momonster

Schau mal hier:

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_cp1525n.html

Bei mir funktioniert hplip mit einem CP1515n im Netzwerk problemlos.

----------

## boospy

So, ich hab mir das Teil jetzt mal gekauft, und ja er funktioniert mit nem Generic Postscripttreiber super! Kann das Teil empfehlen.

lg

boospy

----------

